
I don't use PureScript because xyz. Change my mind - elramon
I don&#x27;t use purescript because:
  - lack of good documentation and&#x2F;or examples (most of the times the only documentation a dev has are types and you can&#x27;t expect that everyone will understand it)
  - error messages are not really friendly to read most of the times
  - lack of css libraries, which are very important if you can&#x27;t write your own css library. There are some wrapper around Material UI made with purescript but most of there are outdated. The only way you have to customize your UI is by hand
  - lot of times you have the impression that you are doing a lot to get little in return
  - if you leaves the types to the compiler you end up with we a lot of weird type everywhere<p>Please help me change my mind because I really like purescript as a language and I think it have lots of potential
======
smt88
People have different priorities. Some people really enjoy adopting niche
languages, and that outweighs the drawbacks of something that isn't 100%
mature.

If you really like PureScript as a language, why not just use a mature
language like Haskell[1] or OCaml[2][3] and compile to JS?

1\. [https://github.com/ghcjs/ghcjs](https://github.com/ghcjs/ghcjs)

2\.
[https://github.com/ocsigen/js_of_ocaml](https://github.com/ocsigen/js_of_ocaml)

3\. [https://reasonml.github.io/docs/en/what-and-
why](https://reasonml.github.io/docs/en/what-and-why)

